
Facebook to Pay $5B to Settle FTC Privacy Claims - chirau
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-24/facebook-to-pay-record-5-billion-to-settle-ftc-privacy-claims
======
sarcasmatwork
Company and its leaders dont get in trouble, dont serve jail time, but get a
slap on the wrist. So no accountability and everyone sees it. Whereas the
people that got affected dont get a single dime for privacy violations. Where
are the users compensation? That money should go to the users and not the govt
that already wastes and mishandles money. It's ok to lie to congress, its okay
to do shady business practices as long as you have enough money to pay off the
govt. This is absurd!

